# Silver Coast weather / climate differences (coastal vs. inland)



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)

Hello, 

We have been looking at properties (rent and eventually buy) in the Lisbon/Setubal, Santarem, Leiria and Coimbra regions, with Coimbra being as far north as we want to move (due to temperatures and rain). I attached a screenshot showing some of the favorites we bookmarked. While we have spent hours researching weather, wind, rain, etc. and probably have a somewhat decent understanding, we would love to hear from people who truly know these regions and can help us with the following: 


* Which areas are more prone to strong/cold (Atlantic) winds and strong coastal fog
* Which areas are better to maximize year-round outdoor time for hiking, biking, gardening, etc.?
* Are there particular areas that are prone to wildfires or flooding? 










As always, thank you all very much for your time but this forum and your contributions are extremely helpful. :clap2: We look forward to also being able to give back some knowledge to others in a couple of years or so. 

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Carlos Correia (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi there Stefan.
I'm Carlos from Caldas da Rainha, a nice city between Nazaré and Óbidos in silver coast. I already live in São Martinho do Porto, 7 years, and also Valado dos Frades a small village near Nazaré, and now in Caldas da Rainha.18 years this area and most say that I miss my Madeira island. The weather in this area is like a slot machine, lots of wind, moisture, fog and sometimes good sunny days. Take a look add this aerial virtual tours in the middle of Caldas da Rainha Caldas da Rainha Portugal // Imovideo.pt 916152020 // .
I'm Carlos from imovideo.pt, and this apartment is for rent! Have a super happy day! Real Estate Investments, Corporate Housing, Local Lodging, Hotel and Catering. Ground or Air, Photos, Videos and Virtual Tours 360º.


----------



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)

Carlos Correia said:


> Hi there Stefan.
> I'm Carlos from Caldas da Rainha, a nice city between Nazaré and Óbidos in silver coast. I already live in São Martinho do Porto, 7 years, and also Valado dos Frades a small village near Nazaré, and now in Caldas da Rainha.18 years this area and most say that I miss my Madeira island. The weather in this area is like a slot machine, lots of wind, moisture, fog and sometimes good sunny days. Take a look add this aerial virtual tours in the middle of Caldas da Rainha Caldas da Rainha Portugal // Imovideo.pt 916152020 // .
> I'm Carlos from imovideo.pt, and this apartment is for rent! Have a super happy day! Real Estate Investments, Corporate Housing, Local Lodging, Hotel and Catering. Ground or Air, Photos, Videos and Virtual Tours 360º.


Thank you very much Carlos, this is very helpful and I have heard about the slot machine style weather  I assume further inland will be less foggy and windy but we will still check out all areas. Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
I think you do need to spend time here yourself to find what you are looking for as- from experience - what I consider a pleasant day in a pleasant place or a hot or cold day is not always the same as others. The land varies as well as the weather so generally the coastal plane is sandy which limits the type of plant growing there and the summer days can be stiflingly hot so when there's a summer Atlantic fog haze over the land/sea it makes it pleasant enough to go outside, similar with a cooling Atlantic breeze. Inland there are areas of hills/mountains which are obviously cooler but still can be stiflingly hot without the Atlantic haze or breeze but - in some places - freshwater lakes with floating swimming pools and river beaches. If you find one area of hillside with morning sun in winter it may quite easily not have afternoon sun but 5 minutes away you may have both and on top of the hill may have a few wind generators to lull you to sleep- it varies so much that a generalization does not do it justice. Water is another thing which is is becoming an issue and seems set to become serious, places in the "countryside" may not have mains sewerage, houses may not be insulated, heating (necessary to stop condensation mold in winter) may be very primitive so one house in one area is difficult to compare with another unless you visit them yourself and at different times of the year. Sorry if that's not much help but there are so many variables and so much depends on your personal opinion.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Stefan_O said:


> Which areas are more prone to strong/cold (Atlantic) winds and strong coastal fog
> Which areas are better to maximize year-round outdoor time for hiking, biking, gardening, etc.?


Weatherspark.com is the best source of climate info for cities and towns. Their graphs show the usual average values, but also show the probability range around those averages.

Some areas are far more prone to fires. Link is to a study on forrest fires in Portugal. In the 'Outline' section click on '3 - Burned Area and Physical Constraints: Meteorology, Relief and Fuel' to see maps on both number of fires per concelho (county), and area burned. Forest fires in continental PortugalResult of profound alterations ...


As for coastal fog, picture at this link was taken in Caldas da Rainha, about 6km from the Atlantic. Given that I was looking to the northwest, the Atlantic (which can't be seen because of the fog and clouds) is about 8 - 10 km away. Photo was taken 27 Oct this year.


http://imgur.com/a/KZDTVjR


----------



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)

dancebert said:


> Weatherspark.com is the best source of climate info for cities and towns. Their graphs show the usual average values, but also show the probability range around those averages.
> 
> Some areas are far more prone to fires. Link is to a study on forrest fires in Portugal. In the 'Outline' section click on '3 - Burned Area and Physical Constraints: Meteorology, Relief and Fuel' to see maps on both number of fires per concelho (county), and area burned. Forest fires in continental PortugalResult of profound alterations ...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, this is very helpful. We too love WeatherSpark, which is a wonderful website. Also, thank you for the wildfire link which I had tried to find before without much luck. I really appreciate your response. Thank you again!


----------

